# Solo was 15 in January non gsd



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I didn't post Solo's Happy Birthday in January, since she is not a GSD, but I should have, since we all welcome all great dogs here.

Solo was a shelter dog and she has shared my life since she was only 3 months old. She was 15 years young in January.










Solo has very few white hairs, she takes a daily supplement to help her back legs and back and she pulled through two liver failures a couple of years ago (reaction to rimidyl.)

I trimmed her last night and she looks like a pup with her shiny black hair.

Solo is my last dog who would remember my late son. Seiko and Sophie have already passed at old ages and I feel Brian welcomed them over the bridge. 

Here's to Solo - the mellow girl. Just a few more years, please??


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-size: 20pt'> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>Wishing Solo a very special 
HAPPY 15th BIRTHDAY & may she have many more!!! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMom Just a few more years, please??


May Solo and Sean live many more years, Happy Belated 15th Birthday.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Belated Birthday? 

Nah, It's July, which means Solo is (or will be) celebrating her 15 1/2 birthday this month! 

Wahoo! (And once dogs hit 12, they get to celebrate birthdays every six months and for at least a week. So, Ahem! Start pulling out the birthday cake and cheeseburgers now!) 

(I'm surprised many of you here on the forum don't know these birthday celebration rules. Zamboni and Grover were/are always very adamant that I follow the rules to the "T" !!!







)

Happy Birthday Solo!





































Enjoy your 15 1/2 birthday!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

15 is fantastic for any dog to reach. A true testament to your skills in caring for dogs, Bonnie.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMom Just a few more years, please??


[/quote]

Awwww...that got me. I certainly hope so, happy birthday and a half to Solo!


----------

